# baked Apples, on the weber



## saltytim (Sep 30, 2013)

Gonna warm up the ribs from last night, then smoked baked Apples off our own tree to finish,ahh!













IMG_20130930_181340_292.jpg



__ saltytim
__ Sep 30, 2013


----------



## polishmeat (Sep 30, 2013)

We used to roast apples skewered onto a stick over a fire.  yummm, that looks good with the pecans, butter, cinnamon, and brown sugar.


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks yummy! I have just canned 13 half pint and 2 pints of apple butter. On the counter cooling now!

Kat


----------



## saltytim (Sep 30, 2013)

IMG_20130930_195123_448.jpg



__ saltytim
__ Sep 30, 2013





 apple butter yum!!! Here are the Apples, grilled, baked, smoked????


----------



## greg b (Oct 2, 2013)

Those look delicious! I was tossing around the idea of trying that! Wouldn't have thought of the pecans without seeing this though! Now where did that list of must try's go???? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks delish from here!

Kat


----------

